# Hinze 15/01 early morning



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Going to fish Hinze again in the morning. Looking to launch about 4 am and head up the eastern arm. Hoping for some early morning surface action.

All are welcome to join me even if you launch later. I will be looking to get off the water around 9-10am.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

To Wayne and all you other [email protected]$%!*ds who dont have to work on a monday!...... :lol: :lol: :lol: and can get out for a fish.....

.......Catch a few for me


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll give it my best shot Dallas. I only get Mondays off when I work Sat and Sun. So I have to wait a few extra days for my fish.

Just about to load the car for tomorrows fish. Only 6 hours before I leave.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

I would love to fish tomorrow, but unfortunately work will hold me back as well

good luck for tomorrow mate, look forward to the report


----------

